# Guess the Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center> a







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (0-0) - Detroit Pistons (0-0)*
</center>
<center>*Time*: 7:00 Central/8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Palace of the Brawl
*TV*: TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070</center>

<center>









*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis

*Key Reserves:*























Anthony Johnson | Jeff Foster | Freddie Jones</center>

<center>









*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace

*Key Reserves:*























Antonio McDyess | Lindsey Hunter | Carlos Arroyo

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 26-18 
Road: 22-23 
Overall: 47-41

Detroit Pistons
Home: 35-9
Road: 23-20 
Overall: 58-29*</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 20 ppg in last 2 games








- 24 points in last game








- 24 ppg in last 2 games 



<center>*Injury Report*</center>

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- IR

Pistons- 








- ?







- ? 

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Dale Davis/Jeff Foster vs Wallaces</center>

We outrebounded the Celtics by 7 last game, and guess what happened? We won by 27. Ever since the suspensions occurred, we've been constantly getting dominated on the glass. On the occasion we do better than the opposition at rebounding, we should win. Against Detroit, it will be very hard for that to happen. Last game, Jeff Foster emerged for 9 points, 12 rebounds, and 4 blocks, while Dale Davis has been playing great since he was signed. Foster and Davis need to try their hardest on the glass, and make sure they limit the amount of points the Pistons get on the inside.

<center>Games vs Pistons this year:

Pacers 97 Pistons 82 

Pistons 98 Pacers 93 

Pistons 88 Pacers 76 

Pacers 94 Pistons 81 


Average Score:

Pacers- 90
Pistons- 87.3

<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#003366">*GAME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DAY*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DATE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*SITE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TIME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TV*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">6 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
** If Necessary*

Pacers 89
Pistons 81
</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

Pacers- 95
Pistons- 91


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

Pistions - 115
Pacers - 75


----------



## Starburyown (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

detriot might be a tad too strong... but i hope pacers can take them to at least 6 or 7.

det 81
pacers 76


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

Which team is stronger? 

This current team

or 

Last year's team

Although Ron Artest's defense will be missed, he didn't do much during the Detroit series last year. Jack also makes up for Artest not being here.
Jermaine is hurt, but you would never know he is by watching him; we also have a DD and a Scot Pollard who looks nothing like last year. 
Tinsley's shot is off, but all other parts of his game are good. AJ, who is playing great right now, can bake up Tinsley if he is struggling. 
Another addition for this years team is due to the suspensions and injuries. First, it made our bench players better. Second, It forced Reggie to step up and return to his former great self.\

So I'm going to have to go with the team that we have now.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

winning game one in detroit would scratch that will be huge

pacers 95
pistons 89


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

I beleive the keys in this game will be our big men. Jermaine is going to have to be good offensively, and Dale and Foster have to do a good defensive job. Detroits guards always kill us, because we really have no one to defend Billups or hamilton. Artest always did a good job on Prince, so it depends if Jackson can take that defensive role or not. Our bench needs to be huge fred and james jones, johnson, Foster all have to play well.


Pacers 93

Pistons 88


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*



Attila said:


> Pistions - 115
> Pacers - 75



If you look at the season series, its just plain stupid to try and come in here and say the Pacers will get blown out.

This one will be tough, thats for sure, but if we can play good offensive ball and tighten the clamps down on D, I say we can eek it out in 7 games. I see the guys getting real fired up to try to get Reggie a ring. Detroit scares me the most out of any team in the playoffs East or West, and thats because they are the best "team" in the league, which is how Indy is playing right now, as a great "team". Lets hope our chemistry stays tight and we can rally around Reggie for a ring.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

pacers 88, pistons 85


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

I think we could do pretty well this time. I think the rivalry and the tension will build, but in the end, we'll pull through and slam the hell out of them. I think our main bench players (Freddie, Foster, and A.J.) will push a tough issue while Reggie and the others rest up. Hell, maybe even the Bench can throw a hard enough game to keep them from running. Remember, guys, if we start to lose and get down in the freaking dumps, that's just what B.W. wants. That's exactly what he wants and if we lose once, then we've probably lost our whole chance.

:bananaacers - 84
:clapistons - 66

Okay, take our starters against their starters. If we take a break about half of a quarter each time, then we'll be rejuvenated enough to be able to fight hard. We play starters first quarter, then let them play half of the second. If we have a decent lead, then let them play the rest of the second, and for the third. Maybe halfway through the third, bring back in our key players, and let them go. We'll be kicking *** and taking names if we do it right.
Goals:
*Jamaal Tinsley* - 9 points in the first half
*Jax* - I want at least four 3's, and a dunk from him, it'll bring up morale.
*Reggie* - He's gonna pull at least 20 points this time. I have faith in him.
*Freddie* - Okay, this'll be pretty great. If he and Foster can pull off another night like last time, then we'll be in the green.
*A.J.* - Though I really don't care for this fish-looking-man (look at him, it's true), he's done pretty well recently. If he can increase his pointage this game, then we should be able to pull through and bring a great win for us.

:cheers: Let's bring it through for the Pacers!!!! :twave: OHHHHH!!!!

B. Tyler


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*



Larry Legend said:


> Which team is stronger?
> 
> This current team
> 
> ...


last eyars team would dominate this years team, tinsley was better last year, got hurt for this series for a bit but hes hurt now, o'neal was strong last year, we had ronand al last year, jackson does not make up for ron at all, he might make up for al but you cant compare him to ron, jackson has been really inconsistant, artest at least had good defense during those games


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

Since this game is at Detriot ill go with pistons on this one
Pacers 74
Pistons 85


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*



big pacer 20 said:


> tinsley was better last year


I disagree, he was only better at this time last year. This year, although it may not be improvement as much as him showing his entire repertoire, he has shown a decent jumpshot (although it doesn't look very good), and the ability to take over a game offensively. I'd definately take Tinsley this year (before he was hurt) than last year.



> o'neal was strong last year


But he never ulitized it. Instead of going inside, he shot J's. Last game, he actually took it inside often, so if he continues to do that, it'll help us more

That being said, I still agree that last year's team would dominate this year's at this point.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*



big pacer 20 said:


> last eyars team would dominate this years team, tinsley was better last year, got hurt for this series for a bit but hes hurt now, o'neal was strong last year, we had ronand al last year, jackson does not make up for ron at all, he might make up for al but you cant compare him to ron, jackson has been really inconsistant, artest at least had good defense during those games


Al played terrible against the Pistons last year.

Jack doesn't compare to Ron defensively, but he compares to him offensively; both slow down the offense, and both are pretty streaky.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*

All of the below are from pacers.com

<table valign="top" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="400"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003366">HEAD-TO-HEAD</th> </tr><tr> <td align="center">







</td> <td align="center">_versus_</td> <td align="center">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">44-38</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Record*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">54-28</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">93.0</td> <td align="center">*Pts. Scored*</td> <td align="center">93.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">92.2</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Pts. Allowed*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">89.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">.432</td> <td align="center">*FG %*</td> <td align="center">.444</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">.440</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Opp. FG%*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">.430</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">40.1</td> <td align="center">*Rebounds*</td> <td align="center">43.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">18.2</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Assists*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">21.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">13.8</td> <td align="center">*Turnovers*</td> <td align="center">13.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">7.50</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">*Steals*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc">7.02</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.35</td> <td align="center">*Blocks*</td> <td align="center">6.06</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr align="left" color="#003366" width="400"> 
<table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003366">MAN-TO-MAN</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Tinsley*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*POINT GUARD*</center> The return of Jamaal Tinsley gave the Pacers a major lift against Boston, even though he clearly wasn't in rhythm after missing nearly half the season with a foot injury. He faces a major defensive challenge against Chauncey Billups, an explosive if streaky shooter whose production is critical to Detroit's cause. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Billups*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Miller*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*SHOOTING GUARD*</center> A mirror-image matchup of two players who move relentlessly without the ball, constantly running defenders through - and into - hard screens set by physical big men. Reggie Miller's production tailed off in the last four games against Boston, while Richard Hamilton was Detroit's leading scorer and shot a surprisingly high 45.2 percent from the arc (after 30.5 percent during the regular season). </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Hamilton*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Jackson*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*SMALL FORWARD*</center> Stephen Jackson was Indiana's leading scorer (18.9) and 3-point shooter (.452) in the first round and his ability to challenge Tayshaun Prince at both ends is paramount to the Pacers' chances. Prince had a big first-round series (17.4 points, 7.2 rebounds, 4.4 assists) and can be a difference-maker. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Prince*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*O'Neal*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*POWER FORWARD*</center> Old friends and rivals renew hostilities. Perhaps because of the residue of a shoulder sprain, Jermaine O'Neal struggled mightily with his shot in the first round (.353) but was effective as a passer, rebounder and shot-blocker. Rasheed Wallace, a superior post defender, causes problems with his ability to spot up from the perimeter, particularly from the corner. The Pacers can't afford for O'Neal to be chasing jump shots; they need him near the basket as much as possible. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*R. Wallace*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Davis*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*CENTER*</center> Another matchup of players with very similar styles, if completely different physiques. Dale Davis doesn't put up big numbers but his toughness, defense, rebounding and willingness to do the dirty work make him a glue player. Ben Wallace plays a very similar role for the Pistons but can be more productive (12.8 points, 12.2 rebounds, 2.6 blocks against Philadelphia). Because Davis isn't a scorer, Wallace's defensive ability might be focused more against O'Neal. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*B. Wallace*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Johnson*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*BENCH*</center> The reserves are critical for the Pacers, who averaged a six-point advantage in bench scoring in their four first-round victories but a seven-point disadvantage in their three losses. Anthony Johnson's presence is a major lift for the second unit, and big bodies Jeff Foster and Scot Pollard can defend and rebound. The hinge players could be the Joneses; Fred needs to continue to emerge from his slump, while James must maintain his steady productivity. Beyond Antonio McDyess, Detroit's bench was virtually non-existent in the first round. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*McDyess*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Carlisle*</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*COACHING*</center> Two of the best minds in the game match wits once again. Carlisle was masterful at patching together lineups and strategies while keeping the team's morale on an even-keel throughout the regular season. Brown, who replaced Carlisle in Detroit, has built a team that plays stout defense and efficient offense. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








*Brown*</td> </tr> <tr><td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">








</td> <td valign="top" width="60%"> <center>*INTANGIBLES*</center> With Tinsley back, the Pacers are starting to look like contenders once again, even without Ron Artest. Though Tinsley, O'Neal and Fred Jones all are hurting, they should only improve as the postseason wears on, which is good news for the Pacers. Though it's supposed to be extremely difficult to defend a championship, the Pistons rolled through Philadelphia in the first round. Looming over both teams is the potential of distraction of continued misbehavior by fans in Detroit, though players in both locker rooms insist that won't be a factor. </td> <td align="center" valign="center" width="20%">







</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 94
Pistons 90


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pistons 105 Pacers 93


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Game time soon!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Game time soon!


Oh man I've been waiting for this for a long time.
I'd post some play by play, but I'm going to be watching this on my big screen TV downstairs!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh man I've been waiting for this for a long time.
> I'd post some play by play, but I'm going to be watching this on my big screen TV downstairs!


Come down at the end of a quarter or during a commercial to post your analysis.

I already know this series is going to be horrible. The same bull**** calls as last year are happening. The Pistons aren't called for pushing, but we're called for hand-checks. Tinsley won't even be allowed to play in this series.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I forgot how much I hate their PA.

"DEEEEEEETROIT BAAASKETBALL!!!!!!"


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Come down at the end of a quarter or during a commercial to post your analysis.
> 
> I already know this series is going to be horrible. The same bull**** calls as last year are happening. The Pistons aren't called for pushing, but we're called for hand-checks. Tinsley won't even be allowed to play in this series.


Yup, that's what I've been observing as well, but oh well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why isn't Dale going for blocks?

16-10 Detroit with 4:45 left in the first


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Somehow this Pistons team doesn't seem as good as they were last year. As I type that, Ben Wallace gets a tip-slam.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hopefully we'll get some calls in Indiana.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How strange is this? With what should be a great interior defensive team, Jermaine O'Neal has had 10 of our 14 points so far. This has been a block fest so far, with plenty of near-gloatends.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Both teams are making very careless moves, including Ben Wallace somehow being the Piston's #1 option.

21-18 Pistons with 54 seconds left after a Freddie layup


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie is playing very aggressive, this is great. He's killing Detroit defense, even if he's getting rejected when he finally gets inside.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

23-20 Pistons at the end of 1. I'm glad we're not being totally dominated, although Detroit doesn't seem to be giving their all.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Freddie is playing very aggressive, this is great. He's killing Detroit defense, even if he's getting rejected when he finally gets inside.


He shoulda dunked it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> He shoulda dunked it.


That's what I've been thinking. If we go for a dunk, we'll most likely be rejected, but a foul might be called.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why was Arroyo allowed to put his hand completely under the ball?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. Detroit's going on a run and there's nothing we can to stop their fastbreak.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I wish I could watch but the game is not on here.
Come on pacers

And what a suprise the Pistons fouling every play. Some things never change


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why was Arroyo allowed to put his hand completely under the ball?


I don't think we should be complaining about traveling calls when we have Anthony Johnson, who likes to take 3 steps before dribbling the ball after it being in-bounded to him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sweet move Tinsley.

By the way, McDysse was physically to far away for Jackson to possibly touch him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley gets his 3rd foul, Jax gets a T, and Jermaine O'Neal doesn't even bother attempting to block Lindsey Hunter. We're letting everyone score on the inside, and Ben Wallace is dominating.

40-29 Detroit with 6:22 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why aren't we contesting shots?

49-33 Pistons with 2 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

First the clock is messed up so the Pistons get extra time, then we foul Billups. Instead of subtracting the .3 time, they add it to get 1.5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

So, what should have been the end of the quarter gives the Pistons 3 extra shots?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that a foul? Jermaine barely even touched him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

And the clock is messed up again. They would've let that shot count, even though it was after the buzzer.

52-38 Pistons at the half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pistons clock keepers just OWNED the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Pistons clock keepers just OWNED the Pacers.


Yes, we're all well aware of that. My question is why the Pistons didn't shoot FT's near the end. Some announcer said we were either at the limit or over it when we fouled Rip, so they should have been given FT's when Jermaine committed a foul. I guess that's a little way to give back to us.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

about 2 seconds should have been taken from the clock, the last play taken away

yet they gave them 1.5? i dont get it?

thats no excuse for us being in the position we are though...im hoping to see a different team this half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I really don't want to watch this game after what's been happening. I'll be watching mostly RAW.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-81 Pistons

Pacers Fan- 13, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 19, but DQ'd
Attila- 25
Starburyown- 20
NTP- 21, but DQ'd
rock- 20, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 18, but DQ'd
Jones2011- 33, but DQ'd
BaLLiStiX17- 18
Turkish- 19, but DQ'd
Copper- 21

Winner- BaLLiStiX17

Noticable Stats:

-Reggie Miller, 6 pts
-Tinsley, 3 asts
-Davis, 1 reb
-Jones', 1 pt
-11 Pacer Assists
-29 Pacer fouls
-Ben Wallace, 15 boards
-Rip, 28 pts


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 96-81 Pistons
> 
> Pacers Fan- 13, but DQ'd
> Larry Legend- 19, but DQ'd
> ...


That really killed us. Detroit was spreading the ball around, but we weren't.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Guess teh Score Monday May 9th Pacers (6) vs Pistons (2)*



R-Star said:


> If you look at the season series, its just plain stupid to try and come in here and say the Pacers will get blown out.



Yeah, I guess a 15 point loss isn't quite a blowout.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> The same bull**** calls as last year are happening.



:boohoo:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Attila said:


> :boohoo:


:boohoo: at you wasting your time polluting the Pacers forum with these "intelligent" posts.


----------

